# Question to the Devs, re: Daily Drivers???



## cmotion (Jul 13, 2011)

I'm wondering what the developers on here are using as their daily drivers?? You can be a ROM or kernel dev-- I'm curious to see how many are still rocking them some froyo or if most have moved on to the gingerbreadz. I know many users (myself included... "crack-flashers", if you will) constantly need the newest and most experimental build ("WHERE IS THE LINK TO RC5??!?!?!" x10000000). Annnnnnnd go!


----------



## Grand Prix (Jun 11, 2011)

I run the eaton rom because it's most stable and my phone is used for personal business. I've been working on a gingerbread build but only flash it for a few minutes to test some things but I hate the stability of all the gingerbread roms including the one I've been working on.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

besides the weather app, liquid gingersense was pretty flawless for me. not one reboot, GPS locked on right away, BT worked, i honestly can't think of anything that didn't work like it was supposed to other than the weather app (current location worked, just couldn't add a city at all) stock kernel and MR2.5 radio. it was solid. but that was on 3G only, phone couldn't get a 4G signal (was a previous issue, not related to liquids ROM)


----------



## mcmillanje (Jun 6, 2011)

"Grand Prix said:


> I run the eaton rom because it's most stable and my phone is used for personal business. I've been working on a gingerbread build but only flash it for a few minutes to test some things but I hate the stability of all the gingerbread roms including the one I've been working on.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


You crack me up grand prix... lol shameless self-promotion. I'm not saying its a bad thing, or contradicting that statement in any way, it just makes me lol.

Op: most devs will be using their own roms so I'm not sure exactly what new info you will get from this post. Slathered uses cm7, adrynalyn and thatdudebutch most certainly use bamf.... I guess kernel deb's might have more to say.


----------



## cmotion (Jul 13, 2011)

mcmillanje said:


> Op: most devs will be using their own roms so I'm not sure exactly what new info you will get from this post. Slathered uses cm7, adrynalyn and thatdudebutch most certainly use bamf.... I guess kernel deb's might have more to say.


Yeah, I figured most ROM devs would be using their own ROMs... I guess my question was more about, for those who have both froyo and gingerbread, which they prefer, and the same for AOSP vs. Sense vs. something-in-between.

Hehe, "Slathered uses cm7"... damn auto-correct!


----------



## Grand Prix (Jun 11, 2011)

I was actually just giving personal opinion. i've hated gb because too buggy for my liking. I was a flash whore before i started. Not trying to self promote, just what i have observed. I've been running cm7 for short amounts of time to get my aosp fix and is running smoother than it used too. Because my phone is used for business i need stability.

I'd say flash around, test for day, take notes and than weigh your options and choose your favorite,


----------



## erishasnobattery (Jul 14, 2011)

My phone is rarely actually running as I'm usually working on whatever "the next big thing" is. I ran the sense 3 Rom for quite a while as a daily driver, even before RC1 was released.

Now, I usually restore a backup of 1.8.6 remix at night so I'm not tempted to work on bug fixes instead of spending time with the family. 

Sent from my iPhone 4 running BAMF Sense 3.


----------



## lostnuke (Jul 15, 2011)

erishasnobattery said:


> My phone is rarely actually running as I'm usually working on whatever "the next big thing" is. I ran the sense 3 Rom for quite a while as a daily driver, even before RC1 was released.
> 
> Now, I usually restore a backup of 1.8.6 remix at night so I'm not tempted to work on bug fixes instead of spending time with the family.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4 running BAMF Sense 3.


haha..


----------



## kobowm (Jun 10, 2011)

Lololololol. Keep on those bugs damn it! I run das bamf 3.0 rc4 with like 6 mods on it LOL. Works soooooo smooth though. Btw. 4.9 and 5.0 have soooo many bugz.


----------



## erishasnobattery (Jul 14, 2011)

kobowm said:


> Lololololol. Keep on those bugs damn it! I run das bamf 3.0 rc4 with like 6 mods on it LOL. Works soooooo smooth though. Btw. 4.9 and 5.0 have soooo many bugz.


I find that hard to believe, since 4.9 and 5.0 are just bug fixes for 4.0.

That stands to reason, 4.0 would be worse.


----------



## Neverendingxsin (Jul 13, 2011)

I'm not a dev but I run bamf rc4.9 as my daily driver and its pretty perfect


----------



## kobowm (Jun 10, 2011)

Kept causing random reboots with all the same mods I had on 4.0 had 4 within 15 minutes. Also kept randomly freezing and had to hard reset to get back. I have the freescroll mod, 6 bar signal, transparent pulldown, g-sensor cali. Fix and the weather animation fc fix.


----------



## cmotion (Jul 13, 2011)

kobowm said:


> Kept causing random reboots with all the same mods I had on 4.0 had 4 within 15 minutes. Also kept randomly freezing and had to hard reset to get back. I have the freescroll mod, 6 bar signal, transparent pulldown, g-sensor cali. Fix and the weather animation fc fix.


I'm just guessing here but I know that not every mod works with every version of ROMs that get released. For example, I know that RC 4.9 already comes with the free scroll and 6-bar signal, and possibly the weather fix. So by flashing those things on top of what is already there it's maybe causing some instability? I'm on 4.9 and haven't had any of the issues you speak of. My .02


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

cmotion said:


> I'm just guessing here but I know that not every mod works with every version of ROMs that get released. For example, I know that RC 4.9 already comes with the free scroll and 6-bar signal, and possibly the weather fix. So by flashing those things on top of what is already there it's maybe causing some instability? I'm on 4.9 and haven't had any of the issues you speak of. My .02


Same here, have been running 4.9 since it has been released, not 1 random reboot yet. (now that I said that, i'll probably get one today)

And it just happened... lol


----------

